# Hiro's Journey



## Lance Murray (May 10, 2015)

This is my webcomic, its not strictly furry, however it does have things that could be categorized as furry.

Trying to keep it as G rate as possible, maybe pg 13 at the most, like Raiders of the lost Arc level.

My coloring skills are a lot better now, but i think i may just keep if black and white when i get around to updating again.

Let me know what you think.

http://hirosjourney.smackjeeves.com/comics/1958660/page-05/


----------

